# DOS Communication Software



## eabill (Jun 18, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone out there is familiar with Crosstalk(DOS). My company is trying to move from a mini-notebook form factor to a Tablet PC and is having difficulty with the communication module of our custom, DOS app. If anyone has any information I may use to configure this application to run with a WinModem (supplied with the Tablet), or an old, traditional 33.6 PCMCIA modem, please post a reply.

On the same note, if anyone knows of a Windows program similar to Crosstalk that will work with a DOS app, please let me know ... thanks a lot for your help!

Bill


----------



## Mariusz (Mar 16, 2003)

i dont think u can configure a dos app to work with winmodems, cause as their name suggests, they were designed to be controlled by windows os not hardware (bios/com/serial ports)


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Trying to read between the lines as to what you are really after.

Is this an application where you are trying to use third party software for everything? How did you do it before?

Can be a bear in DOS if you want to use off the shelf software.

The best solutions are probably where you are writing the underlying application and maybe use one of the many communication libraries in a bolt on fashion. You have good control over how the application functions.

There are still developers who support DOS communications in various forms. The better ones probably focus on the various Power BASIC applications. PB has both native DOS and Windows complier versions. Might find something from one of those folks that does what you are after or can get some custom work if needed.

Could start with the PB website and search around.

http://www.powerbasic.com/

Most of those software packages like CrossTalk, X-Talk, etc don't work that well if you have something quite custom in mind as a DOS application.


----------

